# Remove Silver from X RAY



## jmdlcar (Apr 20, 2021)

I just try my first x ray today and I watch this video "Silver Recovery From X ray Film COMPLETE PROCESS" how to do it. The first x ray sheet been in the bleach for 15min and it hasn't remove anything yet. I have about 1.5 pound and it it works I will get more to do. 

I have a 2 gallon bucket with 1 gallon of bleach. Since it pure Silver I want to make a Sliver Bar and Electrolyte for the Silver Cell. The bucket is outside I will check it when I get up to see if it did work or not.

Any idea that I can do?

EDIT:

Would 100% Nitric Acid work better?


----------



## Lino1406 (Apr 20, 2021)

A mechanism to move the film in the medium can help. 10% NaOH also works. Expect 1-2% weight of film


----------



## jmdlcar (Apr 21, 2021)

They might be cat scan or MRI picture but they look like x ray.


----------



## jmdlcar (Apr 22, 2021)

I just glad I found what I have. I'm not going to buy any xray to lose money. I will stay with Sterling Silver.


----------



## rickbb (May 3, 2021)

100% nitric would NOT work better. With only 1.5 lbs. use straight bleach not diluted. But at a typical yield of 1 ozt per 10 lbs. of genuine old, rare earth x-ray film don't expect to get much silver. 

Assuming of course you do have old rare earth film and not a newer, (ie. very little silver), film.


----------



## ION 47 (May 6, 2021)

New X-ray films contain 7-8 grams of silver per kilogram of green film, and 2-4 grams of silver per kilogram of processed film.


----------



## Broken T (Oct 12, 2021)

I have a question if someone wouldn't mind answering it for me. I was told that some films weren't made with silver. How do you tell?


----------



## ION 47 (Oct 20, 2021)

Верно. Некоторые пленки, полученные сухим способом, вообще не содержат серебра.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Oct 20, 2021)

Please translate your posts to English so everyone else doesn't have to do it one member at a time.

Dave


----------



## DaddyD (Oct 21, 2021)

jmdlcar said:


> I just try my first x ray today and I watch this video "Silver Recovery From X ray Film COMPLETE PROCESS" how to do it. The first x ray sheet been in the bleach for 15min and it hasn't remove anything yet. I have about 1.5 pound and it it works I will get more to do.
> 
> I have a 2 gallon bucket with 1 gallon of bleach. Since it pure Silver I want to make a Sliver Bar and Electrolyte for the Silver Cell. The bucket is outside I will check it when I get up to see if it did work or not.
> 
> ...


----------



## DaddyD (Oct 21, 2021)

I have never used that process the one that always works for me was water and Borax


----------



## ION 47 (Oct 21, 2021)

Если ваша пленка «мокрая», то хлорный отбеливатель + NaOH отлично подойдет, оставляя пленку прозрачной всего за пару минут.


----------

